# Scared Reds



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I have 2 reds,4.5" and 4".They are always scared.I wanted your opinion,let me know if I should get rid of these 2 and buy 4 new ones,or keep the 2 I have?.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

get a bunch of new ones and overstock your tank and let them fight eachother. the ones that are left are obviously the least scared and the toughest. survival of the fittest.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

How large is your tank? in the P world 2 is a crowd and 3 is company







.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

My tank is 33 gallons.I think I might what you said sheppard.


----------



## saminoski (Jun 3, 2004)

the tank is a little small for both, my mate had 2 4in rbp in a 30gal and they never did sh*t but hide, he put them in to a 55gal and they stoped being so skittish. but w/ the tank you have you mite try dimming the light if you havent done that already


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Reds are usually scared of anything bigger then them. They are cannabalistic and usually anything bigger then them eats them or beats the sh*t out of them. Put yourself in their fins. It you were 6 foot tall and you saw someone 45 feet tall you would be scared as sh*t too.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

give them time when they hit about 5 to 6 inches they they start to not give a sh*t, my reds where skittish also when they were young now i put my face up to my tank and they swim right up to me, only time they hide is when i do water changes which i dont mind at all


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

So Saminoski,I am going to buy a 77 gallon for both of my reds soon.What do you think about that?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

HighOctane,I guess you are right and you did put me in my place.I just wish they had some balls.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

Liquid,Thanks for the advice,I did need it.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

351winsor said:


> So Saminoski,I am going to buy a 77 gallon for both of my reds soon.What do you think about that?


 yup sounds good, then add one more pygo... maybe if u get a caribe it will liven up your reds


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

I had the same problem with my 8" red when i first got her,as soon as she started to get a bit bigger & used to me going near the tank she was less scared, just need to give it time.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

How long have you had the fish in that tank? Anything less than a month would explain the skittishness. They need time to acclimate


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> How long have you had the fish in that tank? Anything less than a month would explain the skittishness. They need time to acclimate


 4 months


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> yup sounds good, then add one more pygo... maybe if u get a caribe it will liven up your reds


 a caribe is what i wanted to get.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea try to get one more p for the 77g


----------

